# Jackson Coosa Exclusive Interview With Drew Gregory



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew Gregory is the man behind the Jackson Coosa (fishing utility kayak). it's got a whole bunch of unique features like locking storage hatches, a replaceable skid plate, and multiple rod holders. Check out the review.
Exclusive Interview with The Jackson Coosa Designer Drew GregoryColorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------

